# I have a cat in my pants



## Leftmost Cat

Hullo. It's been an ongoing project of mine for a few years now to get as many translations of "I have a cat in my pants" as possible, with the goal of having a sort of mini-reference to look at basic similarities and differences between different languages. A friend of mine recommended that I ask here to see if anyone would be willing to assist. The URL in my profile contains all of the translations I have to date. (I'm a little unclear on the rules still. If this is considered advertising, let me know. I simply figured it was probably better to say this than to post 61 translations of the sentence.)

I would appreciate any new translations or corrections that anyone can provide. Also, I would very much appreciate transliterations of any language not written in the Latin alphabet. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Leftmost Cat said:


> It's been an ongoing project of mine for a few years now to get as many translations of "I have a cat in my pants" as possible, _with the goal of having a sort of mini-reference to look at basic similarities and differences between different languages._



Maybe I'm taking you too seriously here (  ), but by looking at different translations of one sentence, you're unlikely to get anything other than a very shallow look at the languages's differences and similarities.
You might get a small insight in languages's lexical similarities, but nothing about their syntactical and morphological varieties.

But hey, if you end up having a cat in your pants while visiting Norway, I'll be the first to admit this is a useful list


----------



## Leftmost Cat

Lemminkäinen said:


> You might get a small insight in languages's lexical similarities, but nothing about their syntactical and morphological varieties.



Well, it's certainly not going to be the most comprehensive view of it, but it's mostly just supposed to be a fun little project. It does also highlight some very small syntactic variances which I find interesting. For example, neither Irish nor Scottish Gaelic have the verb "to have" and instead say that something is "at" the subject. There are also a variety of ways that prepositions and possession are handled and I enjoy seeing these differences, even if they don't provide any sort of deep understanding about the language.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Leftmost Cat,
We don't allow "come to my site" links, which usually try to sell something,  but I've checked your URL thoroughly, and this seems to be a legitimate request and a list of translations and transliterations, so...

Better a cat than the entire second edition of the OED.

Good luck,
Cuchuflete,
Moderator


----------



## badgrammar

Turkish (just my try, may be wrong)

soluklarimda kedi var???

Very silly sentence!

French:  Il y a un chat dans mon pantalon/j'ai un greffier dans mon froc/y a un matou dans mon fûtal....


----------



## elroy

Welcome to the forums. 

_*Mod Note*: It is entirely legal to direct us to the URL in your post to avoid the clutter of pasting all 61 translations._

Comments on some of the Arabic translations:

Arabic, North Levantineفي بسيني ببنطلوني.F*î* bsayni bi bantal*ô*ni.
Arabic, South Levantineفي بسة في بنطلوني.F*î *bisseh f*i *bantal*ô*ni.

I don't know how I feel about this division into "North Levantine" and "South Levantine." I speak Levantine Arabic, and I would say "*Fî **bisse *(South Levantine according to your list)* bi* (North Levantine according to your list)* bantalôni*" so I don't know where that puts me! It is also possible to say "fi" in my dialect, but I've never heard "bsayni."

Additionally, "utta" is said in some Levantine dialects; in fact, I'd say it's much more common than "bsayni," which sounds to me like a very regional variant. 

My suggestion to you would be to either merge the two into one and call it "Levantine," or split it into representative categories (Palestinian, Jordanian, Syrian, Lebanese). If you go with the former, I suggest the following as a translation:

*في بسة في بنطلوني Fî bisse fi bantalôni.*

(Although I say "bi," I think "fi" is more common in the Levantine-speaking world.) 

If you go with the latter, the above would also work as a translation into Palestinian Arabic. 

Arabic, Standard*توجد *قطة في سروالي. *Tuwjadu* qittatun fî sirwâlî.

عندي ('indi) is a literal translation from the English that does not work in Arabic.


----------



## Outsider

The Portuguese translation is literally correct, but not very natural. A native speaker would more likely say *"Tenho um gato nas calças"*.


----------



## Leftmost Cat

elroy said:


> Welcome to the forums.



Thank you!
 


elroy said:


> I don't know how I feel about this division into "North Levantine" and "South Levantine."





elroy said:


> My suggestion to you would be to either merge the two into one and call it "Levantine," or split it into representative categories (Palestinian, Jordanian, Syrian, Lebanese).


The divisions I have made are based on the corresponding entries on Ethnologue. "North Levantine" is the Lebanese dialect and "South Levantine" is the more common of two spoken in Palestine, according to Ethnologue. I'm not an expert on Arabic, certainly, so I typically rely on Ethnologue, as they are related to SIL (the registration authority for ISO 639-3).


----------



## elroy

Leftmost Cat said:


> "North Levantine" is the Lebanese dialect and "South Levantine" is the more common of two spoken in Palestine, according to Ethnologue.


 Ok, that makes sense then, since as I said the South Levantine version corresponds to what I would say except for the "fi," but "fi" is indeed more common.  Actually, I think "bi" is Galilean - which would make sense because it's geographically close to Lebanon.

However, I think they say "utta" in Syria.  What would Syrian be if not North Levantine?  I don't expect you to have an answer; I'm just throwing it out there.


----------



## modus.irrealis

The Greek is slightly off and should be:

Έχω μια γάτα στο παντελόνι μου.
Ekho mia gata sto pandeloni mou.

(Or maybe _mya_ to better reflect the pronunciation.) That's very literal but I'll leave to others to decide what's most natural. I can, however, also give you the Ancient Greek, which I would assume was

Ἔχω αἴλουρον ἐν ταῖς ἀναξυρίσιν.
Ekho ailouron en tais anaxyrisin.

Also, the Latin should be (I checked whether the word for "pants" in Latin is used in the plural, which seems to be more common):

In meis bracis felem habeo.


----------



## Nunty

The Hebrew translation has the same problem as the Arabic. יש לי (yesh li), like عندي ('indi) in Arabic, is a literal translation from the English "I have". It would be much more colloquial to say "there is a cat in my pants". Just take away the לי (li), leaving יש חתול במכנסיים שלי (yesh hatul bamiknasayim sheli). A slightly more formal version (as if that were a sentence crying out for a formal translation!) would be יש חתול במכנסיי (yesh hatul b'miknasaii).

What an unfortunate situation. Knowing cats, it fortunately would not be of long duration!


----------



## Flaminius

The Japanese translation (私のズボンの中に猫がいます。) is okay.  But in daily conversation, 私の (watashi-no; my) may be regarded superfluous.  The last part _imasu_ kind of guarrantees that the whole statement made on something that the speaker is familiar with and the hearer is not.  The most logical owner of the pants, therefore, is the speaker, I (= watashi).


----------



## badgrammar

Oh, now I understand the curiosity...  In French, "I have" works just fine here, whereas in Turksih you would need to use "var", which means "exists", literally, or "there is".  The opposite of var is "yok".  I don't think there is any way in Turkish to say "I have" other than var".  
I have money in my pockets = "Cevaplarimde para var" =lit: "In my pockets, money exists".


----------



## betulina

Hi!

The sentence in Catalan is correct, but, like in Portuguese, it doesn't sound very natural. We would not use the possessive here, but rather: "*Tinc un gat als pantalons*". 

By the way, is "pants" used as "trousers" or "underwear"? The Catalan translation is for "trousers".


----------



## elroy

betulina said:


> By the way, is "pants" used as "trousers" or "underwear"?


 In American English, it means "trousers."  I assume this is what is meant since Leftmost Cat is American.  Good question, though - because I think in British English it does (or at least can) mean "underwear."


----------



## ceann-feachd

Tha cat nam thruinsearan.


----------



## Nunty

ceann-feachd said:


> Tha cat nam thruinsearan.


What language is this?


----------



## MingRaymond

The Chinese, Yue(Cantonese) sentence should be 我條褲入面有隻貓。(Ngo til fu yap min yo jit mao), not 我的褲子裡面有一個貓.

Ming


----------



## Thomas1

Hi,
The Polish translation is fine.

I am not a native but I think that the transliteration of the Russian part isn't correct:


> Russian У меня кот в штанах. U menja kot v shtanakh.


I'd delete _k._
Russian У меня кот в штанах. U mjenja kot v shtanah.

Please, wait for a native's confirmation.

Tom


----------



## Cepkah

badgrammar said:


> Turkish (just my try, may be wrong)
> 
> soluklarimda kedi var???
> 
> Very silly sentence!
> 
> French:  Il y a un chat dans mon pantalon/j'ai un greffier dans mon froc/y a un matou dans mon fûtal....



Pantalonumda bir kedi var. this is the correct one.


----------



## Ilmo

The Finnish version is correct - though I have never heard such an expression.


----------



## badgrammar

Then why is soluk incorrect?  I was looking for a more Turksih word, since "pantalon" comes from French.  And the article, bir, is it necessary?  Not to be difficult, but I am curious because I am learning the language, yavas yavas !


----------



## Cepkah

badgrammar said:


> Then why is soluk incorrect?  I was looking for a more Turksih word, since "pantalon" comes from French.  And the article, bir, is it necessary?  Not to be difficult, but I am curious because I am learning the language, yavas yavas !



well in turkish ''soluk'' has two meanings
1. Breath (also nefes)
2. Pale, colourless

Soluk-lar ''-ler,-lar'' make plural..

      i also looked up this word in several online-dictionaries, i found out that it is written as ''soluklar'' at seslisozluk.com but that is absolutely incorrect, i also asked my mother if it's an archaic word which isn't used today but she said ''No''...
      We use pantalon in turkish it's very common..


----------



## badgrammar

Cepkah said:


> well in turkish ''soluk'' has two meanings
> 1. Breath (also nefes)
> 2. Pale, colourless
> 
> Soluk-lar ''-ler,-lar'' make plural..
> 
> i also looked up this word in several online-dictionaries, i found out that it is written as ''soluklar'' at seslisozluk.com but that is absolutely incorrect, i also asked my mother if it's an archaic word which isn't used today but she said ''No''...
> We use pantalon in turkish it's very common..



Thanks for your answer!  Actually I used the seslisozluk dictionary to find the work for pants - that is the answer it gave - and it is totally wrong!  So okay for pantalon, but why the "bir"?  Is it necessary? 

Sagol!


----------



## samanthalee

This is fun!

Chinese, Min (also known as Taiwanese):
我裤里有只猫。
Wa kor lai wu jia niao.


----------



## alicealive

In Mandarin Chinese it is correct to say 我的褲子裡有貓  ,its different from Cantonese.


----------



## Leftmost Cat

Alright, I have a few questions here and there about things.



elroy said:


> Arabic, Standard*توجد *قطة في سروالي. *Tuwjadu* qittatun fî sirwâlî.
> 
> عندي ('indi) is a literal translation from the English that does not work in Arabic.


I've had a few different native speakers give me عندي as the translation. I asked specifically about this, and they said it makes sense, but I guess I'm not entirely sure what to do about this.



ceann-feachd said:


> Tha cat nam thruinsearan.


I've tried to figure this out, but the only two words I can find for pants are "briogais" and "triubhas". The closest word to the above that I can find is "truinnsear", which looks to be "plate" or "trencher". Also, would the "agam" not be used in Scottish Gaelic?



alicealive said:


> In Mandarin Chinese it is correct to say 我的褲子裡有貓  ,its different from Cantonese.


How would this be transliterated? Also, I'm curious as to what's wrong with the current one. (Not saying it isn't, certainly, but I looked the phrase up on Babelfish out of curiosity at some point and the two were nearly identical. I'm wondering where it's going wrong.)

Thanks to everyone who has helped out! The project is coming along nicely and I truly appreciate all the corrections and additions people have helped me make.


----------



## ceann-feachd

Leftmost Cat said:


> Alright, I have a few questions here and there about things.
> 
> 
> I've had a few different native speakers give me عندي as the translation. I asked specifically about this, and they said it makes sense, but I guess I'm not entirely sure what to do about this.
> 
> 
> I've tried to figure this out, but the only two words I can find for pants are "briogais" and "triubhas". The closest word to the above that I can find is "truinnsear", which looks to be "plate" or "trencher". Also, would the "agam" not be used in Scottish Gaelic?
> 
> 
> How would this be transliterated? Also, I'm curious as to what's wrong with the current one. (Not saying it isn't, certainly, but I looked the phrase up on Babelfish out of curiosity at some point and the two were nearly identical. I'm wondering where it's going wrong.)
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has helped out! The project is coming along nicely and I truly appreciate all the corrections and additions people have helped me make.





You're right. I wasn't thinking when I wrote that. The dangers of writing and being half asleep. It should be
_Tha cat agam nam bhriogais._
Truinnsear is the word for plate. 

I was thinking "trouser" when I wrote it, the the pronunciation is similar.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Persian:

Muh yug pishuk tha tumbonim darum.

Much less formal:

Yug pishuk tha izzarim darum.


----------



## elroy

Leftmost Cat said:


> I've had a few different native speakers give me عندي as the translation. I asked specifically about this, and they said it makes sense, but I guess I'm not entirely sure what to do about this.


 Well, عندي is the traditional way to translate "I have," but it doesn't work in this case because the meaning of the "I have" in English is really "There is."

Notice that the Levantine translation also uses في ("there is") and not عندي.  It would never occur to me to say that in this context, and I would wager that the same applies to your friends.  They were probably just being too literal in their translation of the sentence into standard Arabic.

Also - and I don't mean any offense by this - your friends are probably not native speakers of English, so they are probably unaware of the nuance in the English sentence.  I speak both Arabic and English as native languages and can assure you that توجد is the word you're looking for in this context.  

If you're still not convinced, look at it this way: everybody will be happy with توجد, but there are some (like me ) who would not accept عندي.


----------



## jun

In Korean: " 내 바지 속에 고양이가 있다."

내 - my

바지 - pants

속에 - in

고양이 - cat

있다 - Hmm...maybe 'I have'?


----------



## ameana7

[/quote]Turkish (just my try, may be wrong)

soluklarimda kedi var???

I have money in my pockets = "Cevaplarimde para var" =lit: "In my pockets, money exists".





> Dear Badgrammar, "Soluk" is not pants. "soluk" means "breath" and also "cevap" means "answer".  I think you wanted to say "cep" which means "pocket". The correct sentence is, "Ceplerimde para var." or you don't need to make it plural, you may say "cebimde para var."
> 
> If you say "Pantolonumda bir kedi var", then it may mean "I have one particular cat in my pants." but it depends on your tonation. You may use both sentences, but in this case I think "bir" is unnecesary.


----------



## Flaminius

jun said:


> In Korean: " 내 바지 속에 고양이가 있다."


Could you provide a transcription?


----------



## linguist786

For the *Arabic*, would it not suffice to just say:

في سروالي قطة (fii suraalii qiTTatun)

I may be blind, but I can't see a link to the list!  Please tell me where it is!

Meanwhile, I can tell you the following:

maaraa paatluun maaN bilaaDi Che *(Gujarati)*

I don't have the Gujarati font on my computer at the moment I'm afraid, but I can edit this post when I do


----------



## jun

Flaminius said:


> Could you provide a transcription?


*Flaminius*, do you mean a phonetic one?


----------



## Flaminius

Please be as accurate as you think is necessary to how you actually pronounce the sentence.  IPA is a good way but not every poster here may be able to see symbols or quote them.  Or, you can give the transcription with the 26 basic alphabet and explain the conventions you followed.


----------



## jun

" 내 바지 속에 고양이가 있다. "
ne bajee sok-e goyangee-gah eetdah

내 - ne (my)

바지 - bajee (pants)

속에 - sok-e (in)

고양이가 - goyangee-gah (a cat)

있다 - eet dah (there's)

I hope this is enough for you, *Flaminius*.


----------



## kareno999

I don't think so. If you ARE a native speaker, maybe you should go over your grammar.
One can either say “我裤子里有只猫”or“我的裤子里有一只猫”or“我裤子里有一只猫”or“我的裤子里有只猫”.
They are all the same but I think the first one is more natural.
You left out a quantifier, which makes the whole sentence more like a universal statement. Sounds to me that you always keep a cat in your pants...


alicealive said:


> In Mandarin Chinese it is correct to say 我的褲子裡有貓 ,its different from Cantonese.


----------



## samanthalee

alicealive said:


> In Mandarin Chinese it is correct to say 我的褲子裡有貓 ,its different from Cantonese.





kareno999 said:


> I don't think so. If you ARE a native speaker, maybe you should go over your grammar.
> One can either say “我裤子里有只猫”or“我的裤子里有一只猫”or“我裤子里有一只猫”or“我的裤子里有只猫”.
> They are all the same but I think the first one is more natural.
> You left out a quantifier, which makes the whole sentence more like a universal statement. Sounds to me that you always keep a cat in your pants...


 
What kareno999 say is true. alicealive's statement sounds like "My pants are haunted by cats" in the same fashion as "The room is haunted" [房里有鬼]....


----------



## Leftmost Cat

samanthalee said:


> What kareno999 say is true.


In this case, is the first sentence there the most natural? And for whichever one is most natural, how would it be transliterated?


----------



## Leftmost Cat

Bienvenidos said:


> Persian:
> 
> Muh yug pishuk tha tumbonim darum.


Two things. First, while this appears grammatically similar to the Farsi I currently have on the page, the words are completely different. The source for the phrase on the page says that this sentence isn't Farsi, but probably one of the related languages. I'm wondering if there's anything else that the language goes by. (Basically just trying to figure out the ISO 639-3 code and whatnot.) Second, if the language uses the Arabic script (or another one) would you be so kind as to render it into that script? Thanks!


----------



## samanthalee

Leftmost Cat said:


> In this case, is the first sentence there the most natural? And for whichever one is most natural, how would it be transliterated?


 
The 4 alternatives given by kareno99 are derived from the complete sentence 我的裤子里有一只猫。The most natural one is usually the shortest one (A situation of why speak so many words when you can get the meaning across with fewer.)
Transliterated
我 wo3: Me
的 de3: possessive (particle)
裤子 ku4zi3: pants/trousers/shorts (basically anything that is worn on your bottom with 2 legs)
里 li3: in
有 you3: exist/have/there's/there're
一 yi4: one
只 zhi1: unit (of measurement for birds and most animals)
猫 mao1: cat

We can take out "的: possessive (particle)" and/or "一: one" to form any of the other 3 alternatives given by kareno99. The shortest of which is
我裤子里有只猫: Me pants in have unit cat.[In my pants there's a cat]


----------



## badgrammar

I am so good at butchering your lovely language!  Please forgive me!  Although perhaps there could be money in my answers too  !!!  But thanks for clearing up about the "bir".  

Sagol arkadaslar!

Turkish (just my try, may be wrong)

soluklarimda kedi var???

I have money in my pockets = "Cevaplarimde para var" =lit: "In my pockets, money exists".





> Dear Badgrammar, "Soluk" is not pants. "soluk" means "breath" and also "cevap" means "answer".  I think you wanted to say "cep" which means "pocket". The correct sentence is, "Ceplerimde para var." or you don't need to make it plural, you may say "cebimde para var."
> 
> If you say "Pantolonumda bir kedi var", then it may mean "I have one particular cat in my pants." but it depends on your tonation. You may use both sentences, but in this case I think "bir" is unnecesary.


----------



## midismilex

samanthalee said:


> We can take out "的: possessive (particle)" and/or "一: one" to form any of the other 3 alternatives given by kareno99. The shortest of which is
> 我裤子里有只猫: Me pants in have unit cat.[In my pants there's a cat]


You may also take out "子" and "只"。

我的褲子裡有貓 
我裤子里有只猫
我的裤子里有一只猫
我裤子里有一只猫
我的裤子里有只猫
我裤子里有只猫
我褲裡有貓
我褲裡有隻貓

Either will do.

Nothing concerns the grammar or something like "My pants are hauted by cats", but just the habit of one speech. If you want the most correct sentence, it'll be "我的裤子里有(一)只猫"。But,



samanthalee said:


> What kareno999 say is true. alicealive's statement sounds like "My pants are haunted by cats" in the same fashion as "The room is haunted" [房里有鬼]....


There's a ghost in the house. The most correct sentence will not be "我的房子裡有(一)個鬼"。 We don't speak in a way like that.

Do you say
房裡有個鬼
房子裡有一個鬼
房子裡有個鬼
房裡有個鬼...., but only no "房裡有鬼" for a sentence like "There's a ghost in the house"?


----------



## Delzac

Anyway, for common everyday speech we usually phrase it as

  " 我裤里有只猫" or " 我的褲有只猫" 

Others are also correct.....but sounds pretty strange, like 我褲裡有貓, due to the omission of "只", rarely will you find anyone using  that.

BTW For this case,

褲子 = 褲
有只猫=有一只猫


----------



## elroy

linguist786 said:


> For the *Arabic*, would it not suffice to just say:
> 
> في سروالي قطة (fii s*i*r*w*aalii qiTTatun)


 Yes, that's another possibility, but please note the pronunciation of the second word.


----------



## Leftmost Cat

I have changed the Mandarin Chinese and the Standard Arabic as suggested here. I made my own attempt at pinyin for Mandarin, so if it's wrong, please let me know. If I've screwed up changing anything, don't hesitate to laugh at me, so long as you point it out.


----------



## olahola4

What does it mean to have a cat in your pants?


----------



## Bienvenidos

Leftmost Cat said:


> Two things. First, while this appears grammatically similar to the Farsi I currently have on the page, the words are completely different. The source for the phrase on the page says that this sentence isn't Farsi, but probably one of the related languages. I'm wondering if there's anything else that the language goes by. (Basically just trying to figure out the ISO 639-3 code and whatnot.) Second, if the language uses the Arabic script (or another one) would you be so kind as to render it into that script? Thanks!



Hi Leftmost Cat, 

I speak Eastern Persian (Persian/Farsi that is spoken in Afghanistan), and the SPOKEN verb conjugations are slightly different from the Iranian dialect. And some words differ when SPOKEN too. However, WRITTEN, they are both exactly the same! So whatever you may have for the Arabic script in Western Farsi is the same as it would be for Eastern Farsi. However, if you want the spoken sentence in Eastern Farsi, it will be different. For example, a "cat" in the Iranian dialect is "gorbei" and it is "píshuk" in the Afghan dialect.

The Iran one would probably be something like this, I assume:

Man yek gorbei dar sholvare man daram.

As you can see, *gorbei* is their word for cat and *sholvar* is their word for pants. 

For the final EASTERN farsi SPOKEN version, polished and transliterated would be:

Mah yug pishuk tha tumbonim/izzarim darum.

(Izar and tumbon are exactly the same, so just choose which one you want and add an "im" to the end)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Flaminius

Bienvenidos said:


> And some words differ when SPOKEN too. However, WRITTEN, they are both exactly the same! (...) For example, a "cat" in the Iranian dialect is "gorbei" and it is "píshuk" in the Afghan dialect.



This sets me wondering.  Do you mean a. people write <gorbei> in Afghanistan and read it /píshuk/ or b. the word "píshuk" does not exist in the written form of the language?


----------



## Encolpius

The *Hungarian *sentence is correct, but the Czech one is not.


----------



## apmoy70

modus.irrealis said:


> The Greek is slightly off and should be:
> 
> Έχω μια γάτα στο παντελόνι μου.
> Ekho mia gata sto pandeloni mou.
> 
> (Or maybe _mya_ to better reflect the pronunciation.) That's very literal but I'll leave to others to decide what's most natural. I can, however, also give you the Ancient Greek, which I would assume was
> 
> Ἔχω αἴλουρον ἐν ταῖς ἀναξυρίσιν.
> Ekho ailouron en tais anaxyrisin.
> 
> Also, the Latin should be (I checked whether the word for "pants" in Latin is used in the plural, which seems to be more common):
> 
> In meis bracis felem habeo.


And in Hellenistic/Koine 
«Κάτταν ἔχω ἐν ταῖς βράκαις»
'Kāttān 'ĕxō ĕn tæs 'brākæs
Κᾶττα: 'kāttă _f._-->Hellenistic name for the cat
Βρᾶκαι: 'brākæ _pl. f._-->Hellenistic name for the pants (from the Latin _braccae_: a kind of wide trousers among the Gauls)


----------



## rusita preciosa

Thomas1 said:


> Hi,
> The Polish translation is fine.
> 
> I am not a native but I think that the transliteration of the Russian part isn't correct:
> 
> I'd delete _k._
> Russian У меня кот в штанах. U mjenja kot v shtanah.
> 
> Please, wait for a native's confirmation.
> 
> Tom


/U menya kot v shtanakh/ sounds fine to me (except I would use *Y* rather than *J*).

I would use *кошка* rather than *кот* though. *Kот* means "tomcat" whereas *кошка *is a "generic" word for any cat.
So, I suggest for Russian:
*У меня кошка в штанах* /u menya koshka v shtanakh/


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: Mám kočku v kalhotách.

Slovak: Mám mačku v nohaviciach.

Serbian: Imam mačku u pantalonama.

Croatian: Imam mačku u hlačama.


----------



## Messquito

midismilex said:


> 我的褲子裡有貓
> 我裤子里有只猫
> 我的裤子里有一只猫
> 我裤子里有一只猫
> 我的裤子里有只猫
> 我裤子里有只猫
> 我褲裡有貓
> 我褲裡有隻貓


In Taiwan replace all 只's with 隻's. It's more common.


----------



## Lbeezy

Leftmost Cat said:


> Hullo. It's been an ongoing project of mine for a few years now to get as many translations of "I have a cat in my pants" as possible, with the goal of having a sort of mini-reference to look at basic similarities and differences between different languages. A friend of mine recommended that I ask here to see if anyone would be willing to assist. The URL in my profile contains all of the translations I have to date. (I'm a little unclear on the rules still. If this is considered advertising, let me know. I simply figured it was probably better to say this than to post 61 translations of the sentence.)
> 
> I would appreciate any new translations or corrections that anyone can provide. Also, I would very much appreciate transliterations of any language not written in the Latin alphabet. Thank you very much in advance.


I had a boy tell me how to say this in Spanish in elementary. I thought it was a greeting 😂 I know why he chose that sentence but why does someone need this in all the languages.  Did anyone ever think that maybe theres ill motive in collecting this particular phrase?


----------

